# Need puppy crack...



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy doesn't seem to be a food driven puppy. When she was in puppy class I had to use cheese to entice her, and sometimes when outside I still use this as a training treat. But she is starting to get bored with even cheese. I tried to use it yesterday and she took it and "hid" it in the sofa. So I had to go get it back. I have tried a lot of other treats, but nothing seems to work all the time. I even tried giving her a piece of steak this morning, and she just sniffed it. Sometimes hotdog pieces work and sometimes leftover chicken, but it just seems nothing consistent. I would love to find something that she just had to have and I could use when I want to train her. Being I am hiring a certified trainer, I was going to try to find something before our first training session next month.

So, what is your fluff's "puppy crack"???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christy - Tyler is the exact same way. Very hard to train them when they aren't at all interested in treats. I did find doggie crack...it's chicken jerky. I only use those made in the US - particularly Kona's Chips. The are a US company that started after the owner's dog nearly died from Chinese treats so I trust them implicitly. I also used AuntJeni brand but they're mad expensive. And what I do now is make my own. I don't have a dehydrator but I take a cookie sheet and cover it with parchment paper. Then I put a grid rack on it (I actually have two smaller racks that do. I spray them with canola oil. I then take boneless skinless breast of chicken and slice it very thin. I lay each piece out as I cut them on the rack(s). I then put them into a pre-heated over at 200 degrees. Cook them for 2 hours, turn them over, and cook another 1.5-2.00 hours. Then I bag them up. Much cheaper to do it that way and doesn't heat your kitchen up because it's such a low temp. Tyler will do ANYTHING for these treats and you can break them up into small pieces for training.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Susan, do you keep them in the fridge once they are cooked. I would love to try it. Jojo is allergic to poultry so I will have to be careful he doesn't get a hold of it. I have been staying away from any treats or food with poultry because of his allergies. But I may be able to use these just for training.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you tried Stella & Chewy's treats? They have the carnivore crunch kind that are a big hit with my two and pretty much most dogs I've met...the place I used to take Emma and Bailey for classes called these treats puppy crack and brought them out when they needed a super super high value treat. There is also the carnivore kisses kind which my two also liked. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila and Kaylee love dehydrated chicken livers. I found them at PetSmart. They come in a bucket type container with a lid and it's white with yellow and blue writing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Also, make sure you don't feed her breakfast and try to do your training early in the day. Steve was uninterested in treats during our obedience class and the trainer said not to feed him in the morning before the class which helped b/c he was hungry! But I know how you feel. He got tired of the treats pretty quickly! He is not a big eater, in fact his breakfast is just sitting her in the bowl as we speak. Steve loves cheese and boiled chicken and for sure steak!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Nida, I haven't tried them. I have been only buying local because if she won't eat them they will take them back at petsmart or petco. But it may be worth a try if you think it will work. I will see if Chewy.com has them. They have them, chicken, duck or beef. If I got the beef Joey could get them too. What flavor do you use?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine love the Stella & Chewy's too. We get the beef ones.
Just be sure to break up any treat into tiny little pieces for Izzy. They get full so fast!
Mine also love the Bravo venison liver, and turkey hearts (which I think are gross, but they loooove them).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My PetSmart has a tiny treat called Little Stars by WetNose - they are tiny and the girls love them. And if I remember the package, they're organic.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

We use Bravo Training Treats here and so far even the pickest dogs will work for those. You can do a Trail Mix that has several flavors in it or you can get Turkey, Buffalo, and All Beef Hot Dogs. Although I've found many dogs don't care for the All Beef Hot Dogs. And they stay fresh in your bait bag for a very long time. :thumbsup: I like the Training Treats because they are already broken into teeny tiny pieces. But we have some dogs that prefer seafood. So in the Bravo Bonus Bites you can get Cod, Salmon, Lobster as well as Chicken. They are about the size of a sugar cube but very easily broken since they are freeze dried. Made in the USA and everything is organic and free range. 

The key to training is to have a hungry dog when you start the training session. At classes we encourage them to not feed them dinner before coming. They get enough treats to make up for that meal. Plus we don't want them to get too full and then have an upset tummy.


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

It was Lil Jacks by Bil Jack but when we took training classes at PetSmart the trainer used Nature's Recipe training treats, they look like little pork chops and they are alot healthier than the treats I was using.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Susan, do you keep them in the fridge once they are cooked. I would love to try it. Jojo is allergic to poultry so I will have to be careful he doesn't get a hold of it. I have been staying away from any treats or food with poultry because of his allergies. But I may be able to use these just for training.


I don't usually keep them in the refrig after they're baked. I used to get the Aunt Jeni's and those weren't refrigerated and I make a batch that lasts about a week. I guess you could refrigerate them but they're dehydrated and dehydrated usually means you don't have to. You could probably do beef jerky the same way.



MinniesMommy said:


> It was Lil Jacks by Bil Jack but when we took training classes at PetSmart the trainer used Nature's Recipe training treats, they look like little pork chops and *they are alot healthier than the treats I was using*.


I would double check the Nature's Recipe treats. Though the name sounds healthy I would look at a bag at Petco or at the class and make sure that it isn't made in China and is raised, sourced, manufactured in the USA. 

No matter what treat anyone picks, please make sure that it isn't made in China. Often the print is very small so be a good detective or call the company.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Our trainer uses frozen bil jac!! Thor goes crazy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

My secret is taking 3-4 high value treats. I think it's more fun when they don't know what they are gonna get next. 

The ones I like are Bravo, S&C Carnivore Crunch and Ziwipeak. I also take coconut chips with me for training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I would double check the Nature's Recipe treats. Though the name sounds healthy I would look at a bag at Petco or at the class and make sure that it isn't made in China and is raised, sourced, manufactured in the USA.
> 
> No matter what treat anyone picks, please make sure that it isn't made in China. Often the print is very small so be a good detective or call the company.


I did a search and don't see a "made in the USA" symbol on the label anywhere. They're made by DelMonte so you can never tell.

When Tessa was working on her CGC, I used cut up pieces of baby carrots for training treats. Easy, healthy and inexpensive!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a no on the Stella and Chewys....I gave her a piece of the puppy kisses for coming inside when the neighbors dog was out there, she tried to hide it and only ate it when Joey came over to get hers. Then I tried a piece of the carnivore crunch and she smelled it and walked away. She had not had any dinner yet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Try Kona Chips Chicken Jerky for Dogs Made In The USA - KONA'S CHIPS They are made by someone whose dog got very ill from treats made in China. They have various flavors other than chicken and send samples for $1 each. Tyler (the original Mr. Pickie) loved their treats. You can also reach them by phone. They're very accommodating and a great company.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Blueberries and Cheerios....it took two blueberries and she learned to sit and does very well now.*


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have tried many flavors of cheerios, she won't eat them. I have never tried blue berries, but she wont eat bananas, strawberries or watermelon....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Susan I ordered 2 of the sample bags of the Kona chips, the chicken jerkey and the liver treats. I like that you can order the sample bags. Praying that I find something that she really likes soon.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been using freeze dried liver. Cassie pee pad trained very quickly using it. Reading this forum I got worried about to much protein. I switched to Cheerios . Now I am afraid of the grains in Cheerios . Help! 
She is also on Royal Canine indoor puppy which her breeder put her on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about cheerios....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Susan I ordered 2 of the sample bags of the Kona chips, the chicken jerkey and the liver treats. I like that you can order the sample bags. Praying that I find something that she really likes soon.


Did the Kona treats help???


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

They didn't really like the liver treats, but of course they liked the chicken jerkey. Instead of ordering more, I made some in the oven on Sunday. They loved it, Izzy was jumping up trying to get to the counter while I was letting it dry out. I think I needed to bake it a little longer because even after being out all night it still seems moist to me. So I just put it in the fridge, next time I will try to cut it thinner and maybe I can leave it out. Since they like it so much I will just try to keep that on hand and quit wasting money buying store bought treats. Jojo has a chicken allergy, so I will try to make some others too. Maybe invest in a dehydrator.


----------

